# Michael Yerger in motion is unbelievable



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 4, 2021)

MOG all the supermodels and any male human living on this planet to Mars and back JFL



Look at this, even heterosexuals become bisexuals with this godly SMV

This is clearly an inspiration for me, still a gentle kind dude, and it is not the halo effect that making me talking like that


----------



## homesick (Feb 4, 2021)

Nope, many models mog this generic chad. For example with striking and unique features


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Feb 4, 2021)

Fag that dated a tranny.


----------



## ecig (Feb 4, 2021)

homesick said:


> Nope, many models mog this generic chad. For example with striking and unique features


name them please


----------



## Mongrelcel (Feb 4, 2021)

not point in living if you dont look this good


----------



## Zenturio (Feb 4, 2021)

Agreed, he has literally no flaw jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Feb 4, 2021)

Mrinfinityx said:


> MOG all the supermodels and any male human living on this planet to Mars and back JFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel that EREN YEAGER MOGS THIS micheal yerger






Post automatically merged: Feb 4, 2021



Mrinfinityx said:


> MOG all the supermodels and any male human living on this planet to Mars and back JFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel that EREN YEAGER MOGS THIS micheal yerger


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 4, 2021)

In the mean time, Jordan Barret plays his daily narci with his 0% SMV JFL


----------



## one job away (Feb 4, 2021)

Mrinfinityx said:


> MOG all the supermodels and any male human living on this planet to Mars and back JFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I completely agree , amazing chin , amazing eyes, amazing cheeks, amazing everything, jaw could be lower but maybe would ruin his harmony. also beard is def looksmin for him ... he has such a strong lower third idk why he hides it. keep in mind this dude is only 21 ...


----------



## Attorney (Feb 4, 2021)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Look at this, even heterosexuals become bisexuals with this godly SMV
> 
> This is clearly an inspiration for me


Inspiration to become gay?


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 4, 2021)

you literally know nothing about him, ofc thats the fucking halo effect


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 4, 2021)

one job away said:


> I completely agree , amazing chin , amazing eyes, amazing cheeks, amazing everything, jaw could be lower but maybe would ruin his harmony. also beard is def looksmin for him ... he has such a strong lower third idk why he hides it. keep in mind this dude is only 21 ...


Only cope is that he is 23 now so he cant bone MOG us more to the ground JFL


----------



## mortis (Feb 4, 2021)

watch these and come back. also dozens of super male models mog this dude hard. this dude is a giga mogger of course


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 4, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> you literally know nothing about him, ofc thats the fucking halo effect


Maybe yes but i can say that he projects to get long term dating with one girl even if he can slay all this female planet, we can say he has some values or maturity even at his low age


----------



## ecig (Feb 4, 2021)

one job away said:


> I completely agree , amazing chin , amazing eyes, amazing cheeks, amazing everything, jaw could be lower but maybe would ruin his harmony. also beard is def looksmin for him ... he has such a strong lower third idk why he hides it. keep in mind this dude is only 21 ...


he looks better with beard to be honest his lower third is kinda weaky with no beard


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 4, 2021)

water


----------



## one job away (Feb 4, 2021)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Only cope is that he is 23 now so he cant bone MOG us more to the ground JFL


he is 23 now? lmao ugly mofoker jfl this dude really lucked out. but for all the fat ppl in here . this dude used to be average weight and looked like HTN . maybe chadlite. him slimming down to sub 10%bf really ascended him HAAAARD


so motivation for you guys


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 4, 2021)

one job away said:


> he is 23 now? lmao ugly mofoker jfl this dude really lucked out. but for all the fat ppl in here . this dude used to be average weight and looked like HTN . maybe chadlite. him slimming down to sub 10%bf really ascended him HAAAARD
> 
> 
> so motivation for you guys


Truly inspiration for me tbh


----------



## one job away (Feb 4, 2021)

ecig said:


> he looks better with beard to be honest his lower third is kinda weaky with no beard


yeah I guess that's why he tilts his head back a lot in selfies . but still jaw mogs 99,99% of the world


----------



## .👽. (Feb 4, 2021)

He looks like hes using faceapp IRL


----------



## ecig (Feb 4, 2021)

one job away said:


> he is 23 now? lmao ugly mofoker jfl this dude really lucked out. but for all the fat ppl in here . this dude used to be average weight and looked like HTN . maybe chadlite. him slimming down to sub 10%bf really ascended him HAAAARD
> 
> 
> so motivation for you guys


he looksmaxxed hard dude is running test and primo year around, ppl said he has done fillers too, he looks very good but he is a looksmaxxer


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 4, 2021)

Mrinfinityx said:


> MOG all the supermodels and any male human living on this planet to Mars and back JFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude is def 9/10 with a good body and height.Personality copers should watch this video


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 4, 2021)

Attorney said:


> Inspiration to become gay?


this, he is unbelivable to the point of op will unbelievably suck him off


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 4, 2021)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Maybe yes but i can say that he projects to get long term dating with one girl even if he can slay all this female planet, we can say he has some values or maturity even at his low age


he could cheat behind her back? 

are you sure you are not assuming thing based on his physically appaerance? could it be you think he is faithful and a good guy because of his symmetric and high trust face?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 4, 2021)

streege said:


> this, he is unbelivable to the point of op will unbelievably suck him off


Not to that point but we can agree that he is a god SMV


----------



## one job away (Feb 4, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> he could cheat behind her back?
> 
> are you sure you are not assuming thing based on his physically appaerance? could it be you think he is faithful and a good guy because of his symmetric and high trust face?


how can you distrust his face ? he would NEVER lie to you ... can't you see it? just look at his face


----------



## ecig (Feb 4, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> he could cheat behind her back?
> 
> are you sure you are not assuming thing based on his physically appaerance? could it be you think he is faithful and a good guy because of his symmetric and high trust face?


he has been on long ltr before pretty sure his body count is not that high compared to his SMV


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 4, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> he could cheat behind her back?
> 
> are you sure you are not assuming thing based on his physically appaerance? could it be you think he is faithful and a good guy because of his symmetric and high trust face?


Of course i can only judge on appearances and postings from him and her, we never really know people even closest ones, yes he has high trust features i agree


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 4, 2021)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Not to that point but we can agree that he is a god SMV





Mrinfinityx said:


> Not to that point but we can agree that he is a god SMV


of course she got a gigastacy thinking that he is way too hot to talk to her jfl


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 4, 2021)

ecig said:


> he has been on long ltr before pretty sure his body count is not that high compared to his SMV


well he could cheat

fact is we literally no nothing from this guy yet op assumes good things about him which exactly describes the halo effect (which op specifically denied hence my comments)


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 4, 2021)

ecig said:


> he has been on long ltr before pretty sure his body count is not that high compared to his SMV


Dude just has to run Tinder a day with good pictures and he will have like hundred matches past 30 minutes JFL


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 4, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> well he could cheat
> 
> fact is we literally no nothing from this guy yet op assumes good things about him which exactly describes the halo effect (which op specifically denied hence my comments)


halo effect is real but look at him acting in this video he is literally grounded,calm and has no need to act cocky or some shit like that


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 4, 2021)

except his wonderful eye area, he looks like he has implants.

i don't understand this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 4, 2021)

everythingisacope said:


> halo effect is real but look at him acting in this video he is literally grounded,calm and has no need to act cocky or some shit like that


what's the point of cheating if you got a good girl/wife in all regard? 
only teens dream of slaying so much for slaying


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 4, 2021)

streege said:


> what's the point of cheating if you got a good girl/wife in all regard?
> only teens dream of slaying so much for slaying


I agree 100%


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 4, 2021)

streege said:


> what's the point of cheating if you got a good girl/wife in all regard?
> only teens dream of slaying so much for slaying


teens and people who did not have the chance to get sexual validation end up with the weirdest theories and idolize "slaying"


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 4, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> except he has wonderful eye area, he looks like he has implants.
> 
> i don't understand this forum.


Fillers for sure but he never lied to his audience, that s the point, some here frauded the verity by mewing cope past 22+ years JFL


----------



## mortis (Feb 4, 2021)

i just watched this 
if i rope in some near future day this video is the reason ngl. there is no reason to live if you don't look like that guy.most people are basically genetic defeat and should get discarded from this random earth


----------



## ecig (Feb 4, 2021)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Dude just has to run Tinder a day with good pictures and he will have like hundred matches past 30 minutes JFL


I got 24 likes in 2hrs at 2am with a screenshot from the video you shared and I named him "karine", dude is a killer


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 4, 2021)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Fillers for sure but he never lied to his audience, that s the point, some here frauded the verity by mewing cope past 22+ years JFL


no i mean, let say some got fillers/implants and say "how is this results ?" i'm pretty sure he would be roasted for looking fake etc.


----------



## gamma (Feb 4, 2021)

He dated a tranny before his actual girlfriend JFL at him


----------



## one job away (Feb 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> He dated a tranny before his actual girlfriend JFL at him


he got fckin paid to pretend to be her bf ...


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 4, 2021)

ecig said:


> he looks better with beard to be honest his lower third is kinda weaky with no beard


He looks best with stubble tbh but not the short beard


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Feb 4, 2021)

everythingisacope said:


> teens and people who did not have the chance to get sexual validation end up with the weirdest theories and idolize "slaying"


what is this cope lol, bro it's like 95% of this forum


----------



## nastynas (Feb 4, 2021)

he is my looksmaxing idol but i just can't believe the fact that there is nothing done to him, his bone structure especially lower third looks like a very well done filler job


----------



## Blue (Feb 4, 2021)

Fillers or not, he's a real Gigachad unlike most of the gay alien models worshipped here. Yerger mogs Barrett, De Poot, etc. into self-harm.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Feb 4, 2021)

nahh. good looking guy but theres better


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2021)

ecig said:


> he looks better with beard to be honest his lower third is kinda weaky with no beard


his lower third is weak

@gamma rate this niggas cope


----------



## ecig (Dec 4, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> his lower third is weak
> 
> @gamma rate this niggas cope


Yes it's good and aesthetic but a bit small/peanut head


----------



## Catawampus (Dec 4, 2021)

one job away said:


> I completely agree , amazing chin , amazing eyes, amazing cheeks, amazing everything, jaw could be lower but maybe would ruin his harmony. also beard is def looksmin for him ... he has such a strong lower third idk why he hides it. keep in mind this dude is only 21 ...


21? Wtf its giga over for my 20 yr old ass


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Dec 4, 2021)

Mrinfinityx said:


> MOG all the supermodels and any male human living on this planet to Mars and back JFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh. He's closed to my resemblance but ugh, not quite there. Close though. I give him an *8.482* PS4.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 4, 2021)

Jfl, Yerger is the definition of aesthetics. 0 flaws, ideal soft tissue, ideal bones, ideal pheno, maesthetic, tall and big frame. He is unmoggable. 

If anyone on this forum met Yerger they would rope on the spot from the mogging.


----------



## Xangsane (Dec 4, 2021)

i mean he did manage to get a stacy


----------

